# Alliswan's Journal



## AlliSwan (Oct 13, 2008)

Height: 5'2"
Build: Muscular with a belly
Goal: 114 lbs, remain muscular, lose the belly
My inspiration pic (me about 6 months ago):


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 13, 2008)

Weight: 124 lbs.
Goals: At least 3 workouts of 30 minutes each (any mix of Pilates, treadmill, weight training, elliptical, bike), cut down my sugar and sodium intake by a LOT, drink more water. Try to not eat after 9 PM.

I have not been working out at ALL and have been eating entirely too much junk. Too much sodium, too much sugar, too many carbs. Need to get back to my lean and mean eating plan and stop being a couch potato. I am embarrassed to even post these pics because I am feeling more fat than I have in years, but it's the only way I know of to shock myself into action.


















10/13: Failed on the diet front, am going to try to make it up with an early dinner and no snacking after class. MUST get a handle on my binge eating. Got a decent workout in, but I didn't have my iPod which made it hard to hit my limits.

10/14: Definitely got off to a better start today: Breakfast was two eggs w/ salsa, nonfat light yogurt. Snack of mixed nuts. Very balanced lunch of half a low-carb pita with chicken, lettuce, and a splash of vinaigrette; handful of cheddar sesame sticks; bottled water. Abs and legs are KILLING me after yesterday's pilates and elliptical, going to rest today and let my body recover so I can work out better tomorrow.

10/15: Already down to 121 (probably from cutting down the sodium and upping the water intake)! Did fairly well on the diet today, helps when you don't get out of bed til noon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also did a good amount of pushups, squats, lunges, and tricep dips. Abs are still hurting.

10/16: Had some carbs this morning because I was running late for class but I'll work them off later today.

10/17: Had work all day so I didn't get in a work out, have tomorrow off to do some serious Pilates!

10/18: Very weak/faint feeling today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Frustrating because I wanted to kill a workout. Did *ok* on the diet.


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 22, 2008)

Weight: 121 lbs.
Goals: Drop at least one more pound, hopefully two. Get in the gym more.


















10/22: Pilates, lunges, and squats today. Might even be able to make time for some treadmill action later.
10/25: Been partying a lot this week so haven't been updating! Today was my birthday and I was bad yesterday and went off my diet for my bday celebration, but I was so exhausted today I didn't have much energy to eat or do much of anything.


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey just dropped by and checked out your posts. I need to start taking before and after pics too. I think they're great motivation. Keep up the great work!


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement, I needed it! I've been majorly slacking on posting (and let's face it, on exercising as well) but my diet has definitely gotten better and I'm getting a lot of sleep.


















Not seeing a lot of improvement in the photos, but I'm holding at 121 lbs. and I know I've gained back some of my muscle. More to come!


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 26, 2008)

Weight: 121 lbs.

Doing much better on the diet front, but the exercise is come and go.


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, kind of annoying that Photobucket keeps deleting my images because they think they're porn, but here are my latest progress pics:


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 20, 2008)

I am *finally* seeing results (sadly, they aren't photographing well)...and probably because I *finally* got serious about eating right and working out together, not just one or the other. Now that I'm on break until my next quarter starts (and next quarter I'm going from 16 credit hours to 8!) I should be able to up my workouts considerably. More pics soon!


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 27, 2008)

Broke the 120 mark and I'm down to 118 lbs! The normal progress shots wouldn't come out (I need to recharge my camera batteries), but here's a decent side shot I got a couple days ago. My parents and I all went to the gym together, as a family, when I was back home for the week. I cannot even begin to explain how cool that was, or how proud I am of my parents for working out!


----------

